# Recomendaciones para armar una super computadora para juegos



## Trick21 (Ago 29, 2008)

hola!

me gustaria la opinion de alguien con respecto a una computadora que tengo pensado armarme y algunos elementos que me faltan....


*microprocesador *= AMD Quad Core 9850 4x2.5Ghz 

*placa de video* = AMD/ATI Radeon HD4870X2 ( no pregunten precio ¬¬)

*disco* = 250GB ............que marca me recomiendan?

*ram* = kingston 4GB

*mother* = aca no tengo idea :S, pero con dual channel de memoria RAM

*fuente* = aca tampoco se, pero no quiero los watt justos 

*audio* = incorporado en al mother
que mother le tendria que poner? y con respecto a la fuente?

yo estimo el precio de todo alrededor de $ 3.500, argentina (por las dudas), sin monitor ni teclado ni lectora eso solo 3.500 o mas :  , si e mas creo que vendo un riñon    

salu2

*PD: no estoy loco   *


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 29, 2008)

Una preguntita... que uso le pensas dar a esa maquina?


----------



## snowboard (Ago 29, 2008)

¿ y el sonido ?


----------



## santiago (Ago 29, 2008)

que uso le queres dar ademas de jugar juegos que van a salir dentro de 4 años 
el sonido en la placa madre integrado o alguna plaquita de mas calidad o salidas

saludos


----------



## fbollini (Ago 29, 2008)

Hola Trick21, Disco rigido te recomiendo el seagate barracuda 7200.10 de 250 Gb yo lo usé y tiene un excelente rendimiento (el mejor que probé) esta U$s 82 en ML, teniendo en cuenta los componentes que describiste usaria dos de estos discos en RAID0 (aumenta mucho la velocidad).
Por el tema del mother tenes varias opciones, pero tenes que asegurarte que soporten bien el micro, como veo que te inclinas por AMD te diria que uses un mother ASUS (en mi experiencia una de las mejores marcas) con chip AMD para mejor compatibilidad, tenes desde un  M3A78-EM AM2 780G a U$s120 hasta  M3A32-MVP Deluxe Wifi AP U$s 300 ó 320. Hay muchas opciones la mayoria con dual chanel lo interesante es que muchos permiten memorias DDR2 de 1066 Mhz.
Las memorias te conviene conseguir los kit dual chanel, que vienen optimizados para esta aplicacion, ya que para aprovechar bien el dual chanel las memorias deben ser en teoria identicas y si conseguis kits de 1066 mejor.

En el caso de la fuente gracias a esa placa de video! y al micro vas a necesitar una fuente de 850 Watt, y la mejor es la ANTEC TruePower 850 850W 72A SLI Ready 64A pero sale U$s 380 por lo que me inclinaria por la Powercooler PS-850HE tambien de 850 Watt que esta alrededor de U$s 260, las dos son de lo mejor que hay y van a servirte perfectamente.

Esta maquina te va a salir mucho mas de 3500 pesos argentinos, yo en tu lugar rebajaria un poco los componentes, lo cual te ahorraria bastante plata y los juegos van a funcionar muy bien igual. Pero te digo que si armas una maquina como estas proponiendo y escatimas en algun componente vas a estar desperdiciando mucho potencial, la pc tiene que ser lo mas equilibrada posible.

PD.: perdon por la respuesta tan larga, es que el tema da para rato. Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 29, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> que uso le queres dar ademas de jugar juegos que van a salir dentro de 4 años
> el sonido en la placa madre integrado o alguna plaquita de mas calidad o salidas
> 
> saludos



A eso me referia yo   para que tanta maquina? dejate de... 
no le veo sentido




> y los juegos van a funcionar muy bien igual.



me parece que se van a andar bien


----------



## santiago (Ago 29, 2008)

h_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-39784539-placa-de-sonido-m-audio-fast-track-ultra-con-garantia-oficia-_JM_ 

esa tenia en la academia donde estudie guitarra hace un mes me entere que la quemaron     :x  :x  :x  :x 

a ver si me la dan para que la arregle jejeje

saludos

edit : la de la academia era maudio fast track sin el ultra la dif es minima esta tiene la posibilidad de 2 ptos usb la de la academia 1 solo pero igual es un sueño esa plaquita


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 29, 2008)

"A VER si me la dan para que la arregle jejeje, espero que si, A VER que tiene adentro la porqueria"

Que va a tener? un monton de componentes smd que no vas a poder hacerles nada  


PD: che mejoremos la ortografia


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Una preguntita... que uso le pensas dar a esa maquina?




Word y Excel porsupuesto... ademas de estar "Windows 2012 capable"


----------



## santiago (Ago 30, 2008)

no se que puede tener todavia , me dijeron que era la ficha de la alimentacion nomas jajaja


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 30, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> no se que puede tener todavia , me dijeron que era la ficha de la alimentacion nomas jajaja



si es eso no es que "se quemo"!


----------



## Trick21 (Ago 30, 2008)

Bueno la respuesta que todos esperan que uso le pienso dar :S

Pues.... *JUGAR *!!! 

Y quiero comprarme despues un gabinete re zarpado, un lcd de 25” y llevarla a esas exposiciones

Algunos de los juegos:

*assasin creed

Lost planet

crysis 

crysis 2

farcry

farcry 2*

Me comentaron que el que mas pide de estos es el crysis 2 y lo quiero llegar a poner en *alto todo* 

Con respecto al sonido, incorporado en al mother... un 5.1 me basta... prefiero buenas graficas antes de un boom!

*
fbollini muchas gracias por las respuestas !!!*

Talvez me pase un poco de la raya con la compu es demasiado pero.... estoy pensando comprármela y que me dure 3 años sin tocarla  


salu2

PD: casi em olvido... la memoria RAM DDR3  le quiero poner *fbollini*


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 30, 2008)

3500-4000 para jugar? ES UN DESPERDICIO    sera que mi me gusta mas el car-audio que la computacion  ... aunque con la compu me lo paso todo el dia   bueno... cada loco con su tema


----------



## Trick21 (Ago 30, 2008)

pero despeus los puedo recuperar en una excivision de computadoras.... si gano me dan gita o componentes...

por ejemplo hace poco fuya una exivision y el ganador se llevo $5000 y el 2 se llevo un placa 2 placas Nvidia 9800 para ponerlas en SLI y el tercero no recuerdo

reuperas parte de la plata. ademas 

saludos


----------



## ars (Ago 30, 2008)

Y que so vas a poner para sacarle buen provecho al núcleo x4¿?  Aun no le sacan todo el juego a los x2, que yo tengoo uno por cierto.

Por cierto vas a gastar tanto y vas a pijotear en la placa de sonido¿? No tiene sentido, si  lo haces, hacelo bien, compra una buena placa de sonido.


----------



## fbollini (Ago 31, 2008)

Por lo que vi hasta ahora no habia mothers con DDR3 para AMD, si queres DDR3 tendrias que optar por intel. Por el tema del sonido no te conviene comprar una placa aparte porque los mother de gama alta tienen placas onboard muy buenas, incluso ASUS esta implementando en sus mother de gama alta (como los que vos vas a usar) placas de sonido que tinen caracteristicas similares a las soundblaster y soportan EAX para juegos.
Comprar una maudio como dice santixman en este caso no te serviria de nada porque no soportan EAX y no estan hechas para juegos, yo compre una delta 1010LT hace tiempo y tiene un sonido perfecto pero solo conviene si vas a usarla para grabar.


----------



## Trick21 (Ago 31, 2008)

coincido con fbollini el audio que proporcionan las placas mother es buenisimo... no hace falta agregarle una placa aparte... 

con respecto a DDR 3 enserio AMD no tiene?

Prefiero Amd por que me dijeron muchas personas que para games es el mejor procesador en cambio intel es rapido y todo pero amd es mejor en juegos. pero si amd no tiene ddr3 me quedo con intel :S

igual pienso que seguramente debe haber... no se van a dejar pasar por intel 

saludos!


----------



## fbollini (Sep 1, 2008)

es que la memoria DDR3 todavia no esta optimizada lo suficiente como para notar una diferencia apreciable de performance. Y si te fijas en la pagina de ABIT y ASUS (en mi opinion los dos mejores fabricantes) no hay modelos con DDR3.
http://www.abit.com.tw/page/sp/motherboard/motherboard_type.php?fMTYPE=Socket+AM2
yo digo que si podes armes la maquina con mother ASUS M3A32-MVP - Deluxe WIFI AP, micro Amd Phenom 9850 2.5ghz, la fuente que mas te convenga de las que te dije antes, memoria 4 de 1Gb DDR2 1066Mhz, dos discos seagate barracuda 7200.10 250Gb en RAID 0 y despues la placa de video que quieras. Esto solo si seguis con la idea de competir. Saludos


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Sep 1, 2008)

Te estás quedando corto con el disco. Recomendaría un Raid0 con Seagate de 500GB (piensen que los últimos juegos ya vienen en varios DVDs, o en BR).


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 1, 2008)

una pregunta.... para saber:

caso 1 = 2 seagate barracuda 7200.10 250Gb en RAID 0

caso 2 = seagate barracuda 7200.10 500en RAID 0 

en el caso 1 con respecto al caso 2 la velocidad puede ser menor? 

osea puede depender de donde tenga instalado una cosa de otro pero por ejemplo.... tengo el word instalado en el disco 1 y un archivo.doc en el disco 2 al abrirlo

va a ser ams rapido en el caso 2 que en el 1?


----------



## fbollini (Sep 1, 2008)

No es asi la cosa, cuando vos configuras un raid 0 utilizas mas de un disco rigido (sino no se puede hacer raid) estos discos deben ser lo mas iguales que puedas, caso optimo dos discos del mismo modelo exacto, se conectan los dos discos se configura el raid desde el bios y despues de eso la pc te reconoce como si tuvieses un solo disco rigido cuya capacidad es la suma de los dos o más discos que utilizaste.
o sea que si instalas dos seagate barracuda 7200.10 de 250Gb en raid 0 tenes en MI PC (windows) un solo disco de 500Gb con el doble de velocidad (en teoria). Esto se utiliza para aumentar la velocidad de lectura de archivos desde los discos a la pc.
Acá tenes información sobre raid: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
En la pc de escritorio normalmente solo se utiliza el raid 0 por ser el que mas aumenta la performance.
Saludos!


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 1, 2008)

pero por loq eu lei por ejemplo yo tengo un disco marca yyy de 250 GB y ahora agarro otro disco marca yyy de 50 gb los pongo en raid 0

y el resultado es un disco logico rapido pero de 100 Gb o me equivoco?


----------



## fbollini (Sep 1, 2008)

no, no te equivocas, eso pasa porque la controladora raid toma como si los dos discos tuviesen la capacidad del mas chico para poder formar el raid, porque este tipo de raid distribuye los datos equitativamente, o sea la misma cantidad en los dos discos.

Siempre es recomendable que los discos sean lo mas similares posible para no tener perdidas de rendimiento, igual usando discos diferentes siempre va a ser mas rapido que con un disco simple (utilizando discos decentes claro está!).


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 1, 2008)

osea un disco FISICO de 500 Gb marca y modelo yyy es peor que 2 discos de 250 gb marca y modelo yyy en raid 0 que formarian un disco virtual de 500Gb?!


----------



## fbollini (Sep 2, 2008)

Si, basicamente es eso.


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 2, 2008)

pero dos discos de 250 son ams caros que 1 disco de 500 :S...

por ejemplo un disco de 250 GB esta $100 dolares 2 discos serian $200 dolares

y un disco de 500 GB esta $150 dolares.... y ay que recordar que el dolar vale por tres :S!

aproximadamente!


se compensa el gasto por al velocidad?


----------



## fbollini (Sep 2, 2008)

Si, pero por esos 50 U$s de mas estas ganando casi el doble de velocidad de transferencia. O sea que por 200 U$s tenes un disco de 500 Gb mas rapido que el de 150 U$s.
Si se compensa el gasto, además en el futuro podes seguir agregando discos al raid 0 y aumentas la capacidad y la velocidad a la vez.
Por el tema precio yo el de 250 seagate lo compre por mercado libre a 85 U$s y ahora esta 82 U$s.


----------



## wilynic (Sep 2, 2008)

te recomiendo que le des una ojeada a estas revistas hay muy buena información de placas, discos duros y targetas graficas, ademas de articulos interesantes varios y sobre todo pruebas del rendimiento, revisales


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 2, 2008)

una BUENA MAQUINA sin monitor, ni teclado, ni mouse, ni parlantes


a grandes rasgos! TODO EN DOLARES

*placa de video $400*  esta muy buena...y creo qeu al puedo conceguir mas barata

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-40324399-placa-video-ati-radeon-msi-3870x2-oc-1gb-una-bestia--_JM_
*
placa mother $250* la que me dijiste me gusto ! ASUS M3A32-MVP - Deluxe WIFI AP

*memoria RAM $200* por algo dijiste antes 4 de 1GB y no 2 de 2GB?? igual le pienso poner 2GB por ahora... qeu decis?

*disco rigido $200* me encanto el RAID 0 !

*el micro $200* AMD/ATI!! AMD/ATI!! AMD/ATI!!

*lectora de CD/DVD $150* marca no conozco pero pienso buena.. yo siempre use DISC

*gabinete, coolers, y LA FUENTE... $150 *Fuente como me dijiste antes una de 850W prefiero qeu me sobre antes de estar justo...

son....$1600  :|..... 

los numeros que digo son muy locos? o no? 

esta compu igual no quiero que sea de competicion,esta es otra imaginate que levante buenos jugos igual, como crysis.. lost planet.. farcry


saludos!


PD: muchos precios son de mercadolibre... deremate... o paginas oficiales de marcas... pero conozco lugares que a decir verdad parecen bunkers! qeu consigo mas o menos un 10% de descuento en todo :S


----------



## fbollini (Sep 2, 2008)

La placa y el mother estan muy buenos, la memoria puse eso por costumbre ya que todavia no usé modulos de 2Gb, con 2 Gb va a funcionar mas que bien. Si el precio que pusiste esta en dollares como decis, podes poner 2 x 2 Gb mirá:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-39762017-ocz-reaper-hpc-edition-4gb-2x2gb-ddr2-pc-8500-1066mhz-kit-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-40422016-gskill-4gb-2-x-2gb-ddr2-1066-pc2-8500-dual-channel-kit--_JM_

Las Gskill solo nombran a intel  en las especificaciones, por eso las evitaria a menos que alguien te pueda decir que funcionan en amd. Las OCZ serian perfectas y quizas las puedas conseguir un poco mas baratas. Te digo esto porque siempre es mejor usar los kit dual chanel. Igual con 2 Gb es vas a andar bien fijate si podes que sean de 1066 mhz.
Los discos en raid 0 son la mejor opcion hoy en dia (siempre que se puedan comprar ).

me parece caro 150 U$s por la grabadora de dvd tenes las ASUS por 42 U$s (y no es que sea fanatico de la marca), instalé una en una maquina que armé y funciona perfectamente,fijate que sean box (en caja con manuales) porque los OEM que vienen en bolsita usan laser de 2da seleccion que no son muy buenos y duran menos y si pensas gastar 150 U$s comprá una plextor que es lo mejor que hay.

En el caso del micro no se por cual te decidiste pero te cuento que para tener mejor performance en juegos es mejor que sea de dos nucleos y mayor frecuencia a que pongas uno de  cuatro nucleos y menor frecuencia, los quad core tienen mejor rendimiento en aplicaciones de diseño.

No se que fuente vas a poner pero las que te dije salen más de 150U$s y antes que usar una que no sea de marca te conviene usar una de marca con menor potencia, mira que las fuentes baratas soportan menos de lo que dicen, a veces menos de la mitad! y no exagero! incluso pones en peligro los componentes de la pc y no vale la pena.
No es mi intensión desilusionarte, no lo tomes a mal, pero hay que tener cuidado con los componentes que se eligen. Saludos


----------



## Vlad (Sep 2, 2008)

Hola

Estan confundiendo redundancia con suma.

Configurar discos en RAID es hacer funcionar dos o mas discos duros al mismo tiempo escribiendo o ly/o Leeiendo los mismos datos, de tal forma que si alguno llegara a fallar los demas siguen funcionando (Redundancia de datos).

Configurar discos duros en LVM se pueden crear particiones que ocupen mas de un disco fisico, y no es indispensble que los discos sean identicos, pero si representa mayor riesgo en caso de fallas.

En resumen, RAID se utiliza para datos de suma importancia (por ejemplo en servidores de empresas, granjas de render, etc. donde perdida de datos es perdida de tiempo y grandes cantidades de dinero).
LVM se usa para cuando se requiere de almacenar en un espacio de disco que supera un disco fisico determinado, de manera que se pueda tener una particion repartida en dos o mas discos fisicos (pero si alguno falla tendríamos un serio problema, eso esta bien para editar videos caseros o almacenar peliculas ripeadas de nuestros DVDs, para uso profesional es muy arriesgado y recuerden la ley de murphy).

Lo mas importante para visualizar render (3D) en tiempo real (como es el caso de los videojuegos) con todos los filtros, maxima calidad de texturas, etc es la tarjeta de video, lo ideal sería SLI con dos tarjetas de alto rendimiento (de preferencia de uso profesional, pero las de uso domestico o Gamer estan bien por que las otras son muy caras) con mucha ram integrada.

Para cargar aplicaciones (o Juegos) y transferencia de datos rapida se requieren discos duros de baja latencia (no basta con que sean SATA II) es decir entre mas rapido giren los discos y menor tiempò tarde el cabezal en localizar los datos (baja latencia) es mas rapida la computadora (en mi caso tengo disco duro SATA a 7300 RPM, no da el ancho para mi procesador y RAM; eso que no son la gran cosa Core 2 Duo a 6600MHz y 2Gb de RAM).
Lo ideal son los discos de 10000 o hasta 15000 RPM (Sata II con 16 MB de Cache estan bien) pero son muy caros.

No siempre lo mas caro es lo mejor, se debe tener bien claro lo que se requiere y no comprar lo mas reciente y mas caro sin comparar (a veces la diferencia de velociadad y eficiencia te pueden costar mucho dinero y ahorarte solo unos pocos minutos para tareas no tan importantes, es decir, un procesador a veces cuesta 30% mas caro que otro y la diferencia en velocidad es de tan solo 10%, a fin de cuentas es mejor ahorrarse USD $100 aunque la compu se tarde 5 minutos mas en renderizar un video o unos pocos segundos mas en cargar un Juego).


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 3, 2008)

Memoria:
AMD incluye el controlador de memoria en el micro, si bien prometieron DDR3 en el Socket AM2+ resulta que no lo pusieron, por lo tanto DDR2 nomas por ahora.
Si pones 4Gb de RAM en total, el sistema operativo de 32bits sin PAE te va a tomar solo 3 Gb.

Placa para Juegos para AMD:
Acá tenemos que hablar de Chipset, el último es mejor.
Coincido: ASUS M3A32-MVP DELUXE / WIFI-AP

Placa de Video:
Coincido, pero no te sientas mal si el Crisys te tira "solo" 50 FPS.

Discos:
2 discos en RAID0 es el camino a seguir.
Si la pensas exhibir tenes los WD Raptor de 10000rpm con ventanita que te permite ver el cabezal moviéndose por el disco, pero salen mas del doble.
Debes ventilar los discos con algún ventilador dedicado.

Fuente:
A este tema quería llegar.
Hay una movida hacia la eficiencia de conversión energética, esta movida se identifica con el logo 80+ o 80 Plus.
Comprando una fuente con ese logo te aseguras un bajo consumo de electricidad para la demanda de tu PC.
Significa que la eficiencia de conversión es superior al 80%, contra menos del 60% que traen las fuentes de PC estándar.


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 3, 2008)

EL PAE "supuestamente" no puede llegar a poner mas lenta la máquina?

FPS = first personal shooter... y el ¿50?

y.... de cuanto tendría que ser la fuente con la placa ATI RADEON MSI 3870X2 OC...

saludos gracias!


PD: OPENGL 3.0 o DIRECT3D?


----------



## fbollini (Sep 4, 2008)

quizas te interese ver este review:
http://www.toxico-pc.com/review_det.php?p=1&idr=408
en la ultima pag. dicen que consume 220 Watt creo que con una fuente buena de 650 vas a andar bien
sino mira acá:
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 4, 2008)

*placa mother *= ASUS M3A32-MVP - Deluxe WIFI AP 

*placa de video* = AMD/ATI Radeon HD3870X2

*microprocesador* = AMD X2 5600 Dual Core 2.8 Ghz
*
memoria RAM* = 2x1Gb 1066Mhz DDR2 *ó *1x2Gb 1066Mhz DDR2

*disco rigido* = 2x 120Gb 10000 RPM en RAID 0

*audio* = incorporado en al mother

*Fuente* = 650W 

en que valor rondaria este paquete? yo calcule $1200 dolares aproximadamente


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 4, 2008)

hola encontre buscando esto:

http://www.trucoswindows.net/foro/topico-54644-.html

dice qeu el windows fenix conviene pnerlo en uan computadora VIEJA pero si se lo pongo a una computadora de ultima generacion? 

que peude llegar a pasar?

pro y contras

saludos


----------



## fbollini (Sep 5, 2008)

hola me parece que la mejor forma de saber que sistema operativo te conviene es particionando el disco despues de tener configurado el raid y e instalar un sistema operativo en cada particion y provar los juegos en los dos, asi vas a saber cual te conviene. Si no queres hacer eso instala el xp normal con los service pack de microsoft y listo en esa maquina te va a funcionar bien (no instales vista!).

Creo que si instalaras dos discos de 7200 RPM tendrias mejor relacion precio/performance los de 10000RPM son bastante mas rapidos pero demasiado caros y consumen más. además con un raid0 no te hacen falta esos discos.

el valor total no lo se porque no se cuanto estan esos discos exactamente y me interesa saber que fuente vas a poner Marca y Modelo si es posible. Saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 5, 2008)

con respecto a la fuente....

aca prefiero gastar algo d eplata ya que es algo para mi bastante importante...

mis elecciones son:

*Be Quiet! DARK POWER PRO 650W*

http://www.hispazone.com/Articulo/302/3/Bequiet-DarkPower-Pro-650W.html

*NOX Pulsar 650 W - Red - * aca esta en rojo pero me da lo mismo...

http://www.coolmod.com/product/4162/0/0/1/NOX-Pulsar-650-W-Red-.htm

*Enermax INFINITI 650W SLI Edition*

http://www.coolmod.com/product/5277/0/0/1/Enermax-INFINITI-650W-SLI-Edition™.htm

saludos


----------



## fbollini (Sep 6, 2008)

Las tres fuentes tienen su "encanto", la bequiet tiene el control de ventiladores muy util si no te gusta el ruido, la nox pulsar tiene la mejor relacion precio calidad y la enermax... bueno es lo maximo aunque no tiene el fan control pero esta certificada como 80 plus.
Tene en cuenta que utilizando una fuente poweercooler o coolermaster de 650 tenes fuente de sobra para esta maquina, esto te lo digo porque no se cuanto estan acá las fuentes que mecionas. De las que mencionaste yo compraria la bequiet. Por lo que dice el review que pusiste, se bancó una pc que consume mucho mas que la tuya (o sea que te sirve a futuro), tiene el control de ventiladores, y por lo que lei tiene una eficiencia de mas del 80%. Si la podes comprar creo que es la mas completa


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 6, 2008)

vos decis igaul eu on una coller master de 650W tira bien igual ? (no creo que sea lo mismo)

pero la diferencia de precio


Be Quiet! DARK POWER PRO 650W  $ 450 (pesos)

uan coller master parecida o "igual" esta  $350 (pesos o menos)

rendimeinto compensa gasto?


----------



## fbollini (Sep 6, 2008)

para tu pc sí va a funcionar la coolermaster oviamente la bequiet es mejor, pero no te olvides que coolermaster tambien es buena marca y estoy seguro que a esa pc la va a llevar bien. Lo digo por el tema del precio.


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 7, 2008)

HOLA

En raid 0 se pueden poner mas de 2 discos?

por ejemplo 3?


si tuvieran que decir la mejor placa de video del momento cual seria?

y entre estas.... 

*nvidia Geforce 9900 GTX...                   

nvidia Geforce 280 gtx... 

ATI RADEON HD3470x2...*


de estas 3 cual s laque me recomiendan? *(siempre pensando en juegos)*

y en su criteerio *LA MEJOR DE TODAS*?

saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 7, 2008)

Con todas las vueltas que estas dando cuando te decidas ya van a ser obsoletas ;-)


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 7, 2008)

el tema es que al ser un monto de plata no son 2 pesos... lso queiro aprovechar a su amximo y comprarme lo mejor...


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2010)

Abri un nuevo tema pero me recomendaron que preguntara aquí, asi que me limito a poner el mensaje original:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me quiero comprar un PC nuevo, pero me lo quiero montar yo mismo, unicamente que no sé como va el tema de la informatica actualmente. Mi PC es del 1997 aproximadamente, y en esa epoca estaba mas o menos puesto en componentes informaticos, pero ahora segun que cosas me suenan a chino y algunas a marketing barato.
> El ordenador no lo uso para juegos, pero si que utilizo programas que cada vez mas en las nuevas versiones requieren un buen PC porque sino, no tiran. Lo que mas me interesa es que la placa base, que sea la que mas USB's tenga y un buen disco duro(¿Como va actualmente la relacion capacidad/precio?).
> ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2010)

Compañero Limbo: ¿Cual es su presupuesto? ¿AMD o INTEL?


----------



## electroandres (Mar 2, 2010)

emm... pera para esos juegos y tanta pc!! Tengo juegos de esa generacion, como el gear of wars, el assasing creed, pure, call of dutty moder warface 2, entre otros y llegue a la conclucion de que no se necesita tanta pc. 
Yo tengo:
procesador amd dual core 2.6
mother asust (no se el modelo)
2 gb de ram
gforce 8600 de video 
placa de sonido integrada
disco rigido de 120 gb (no se la marca, pero ya va por el 5to año sin problema alguno)
La mayoria de todos esos juegos los juegue en una resolucion media/alta y andaban corridos ni una trabita nada. Fijate los requisitos de los juegos y miralos, haceme caso.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2010)

Quizas el compañero Limbo es un jugador reprimido y quiere salir jugando a 1920*1200/AAx16 y AFx8.

A veces puede pasar.


----------



## ibdali (Mar 2, 2010)

"electroandres", te equivocas, si quieres jugar juegos de última generación necesitas una muy buena máquina, lo que pasa es que los juegos detectan el hardware y te quitan efectos y demás cosas para adaptarse a tu máquina, por eso andan.

Yo tengo una máquina que vale $13000, si, no me equivoco, es lo que dije. Y los juegos andan al 100% en todo sentido. Un ejemplo es  el GTA4, el cual en una máquina común(de las buenas), te quita muchos efectos y hasta quita parte de la física, ya que no posee aceleración por hardaware.

Otro tema son los FPS, los cuales en una máquina común son bajos y en una máquina de alta gama son altísimos.

"Limbo", la refrigeración líquida es muy, pero muy cara, y no vale la pena. Lo que preguntas depende de que tanto te quieras gastar.(por ejemplo en mi máquina tengo 16 Usb de alta velocidad, pero si no es para juegos no te recomiendo gastar tanto dinero en una placa madre)


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 2, 2010)

Te puedo ayudar, hace poco actualice la mía del 2002 y lo hice desde el punto de vista electrónico, a saber:
*Fuente*: 80plus, 650W, dual switch forward, 12v x 3. Si o si tenia que ser una η>80%, hoy reniego por una 80 Plus Silver donde la única salida de 12v va a circuitos DC-DC independientes para 3,3v y 5v. Debido a mi avatar no te puedo decir que se me cae la baba.
*Placa*: Mismo criterio de selección, 8+2 phase low rdson MOSFET, solid capacitors. Me pudo.
*Micro*: Mayor Hz por W. No tomo en cuenta la cantidad de cores, por lo tanto ganan los duales.
*Memoria*: DDR2: 1,8v DDR3: 1.5v ¿Vas adivinando?
*Tarjeta gráfica*: Integrada, nVidia o ATi.
*Cooler*: Si vas por el lado del agua tenes, radiador de 120mm × 240mm × algo, 2 fan de 120mm, bomba de agua (silenciosa no es), contenedor de reserva, manguera de ida y vuelta, bloque(s). Son 5 a 8 items que pueden fallar y de echo el agua siempre gana a cualquier retén.
Por el lado del aire, si miras con atención, es exactamente lo mismo si consiguieras un disipador de 120mm × 240mm × algo, existe y te ahorras el consumo de la bomba. Si tu micro esta por debajo de los 65W podes ir por uno pasivo.
*Gabinete*: El cooler que elegí no entra en el gabinete de 190mm de ancho que tengo, ahora voy por uno de 213mm de ancho Mientras tanto tengo la tapa sujeta con cinta de enmascarar 
*Disco*: Me parece que el "Sweet spot" esta en los 1.5Tb, o por lo menos era así cuando elegí el disco, si tu máquina tiene para hacer hojas de cálculo tipo Quattro Pro toma nota de las capacidades en una fila y los precios en la siguiente. En una tercer fila poné =capacidad/precio. Estas buscando el menor valor de la tercer fila.
Claro que también me motivó el consumo en este último caso, Por lo que al final elegí Seagate.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 3, 2010)

> Compañero Limbo: ¿Cual es su presupuesto? ¿AMD o INTEL?


No me gustaria gastarme mas de 500€, es poco pero como no necesito un superordenador para juegos, unicamente necesito poder trabajar con diferentes programas al mismo tiempo y que el ordenador responda, porque el que tengo actualmente le cuesta inciar cualquier programa.
Respecto a Intel o AMD, creo que me quedo con Intel, pero no sé como estan las cosas actualente, ¿que me recomiendan? Busco la mejor calidad/precio para que no me salga muy caro, ya que el presupuesto no es muy alto.


> Quizas el compañero Limbo es un jugador reprimido y quiere salir jugando a 1920*1200/AAx16 y AFx8.


No soy jugador, hace tiempo que no juego a ningun juego(Ya lo dije en el primer mensaje). Utilizo el ordenador para trabajar con programas como photoshop, el cual me tira muy muy lento, y la ultima version no me la pude instalar porque sencillamente no me lo permitia el ordenador (No recuerdo porque pero era por el hardware). Normalmente uso varios programas al mismo tiempo por costumbre y le cuesta una vida al ordenador que tengo.


> "Limbo", la refrigeración líquida es muy, pero muy cara, y no vale la pena. Lo que preguntas depende de que tanto te quieras gastar.(por ejemplo en mi máquina tengo 16 Usb de alta velocidad, pero si no es para juegos no te recomiendo gastar tanto dinero en una placa madre)


Adios refrigeracion liquida. Pensaba que era mas barata.

Nilfred, de lo que me has dicho he entendido la mitad y la otra mitad he tendio que leerla dos veces  Estoy muy muy desactualizado en informatica.

Yo empezaria por elegir la placa base y despues ir mirando lo demás, porque sino va aser un poco lioso,¿Que placa me recomendais que sea barata y no se quede atras?

Gracias a todos.
Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 3, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Compañero Limbo: ¿Cual es su presupuesto? ¿AMD o INTEL?


 
AMD=

*A*lgo
*M*uy
*D*eprimente


----------



## ibdali (Mar 3, 2010)

"elosciloscopio", creo que tu comentario debe ser un chiste, porque AMD es exelente.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2010)

Quieres ahorrar: AMD
Como inicio, una buena placa base, no tan desactualizada ni taannn adornada.
Que tal la  M4A785TD-M EVO: Soporta CPU socket AM3, de ultima generación (No de 6 nucleos...) Memoria DDR3... Video con memoria DDR3 1333Mhz *OnBoard*... Con algunas opciones de overclock.
Es una opción barata, que con el dinero que sobre, puedes compra un buen procesador y bastante RAM para que tengas más aplicaciones en el escritorio al mismo tiempo.

Saludos!!!



ibdali dijo:


> "elosciloscopio", creo que tu comentario debe ser un chiste, porque AMD es exelente.
> 
> Saludos



ajjajam, Que buen chiste.

Por que AMD es exelente, todo mundo lo sabe.


----------



## ibdali (Mar 3, 2010)

muy buena placa la que recomienda "Tacatomon", a partir de esa, los precios se van a la mi...........................por ahi una m4a79 es otra opción.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2010)

Pero esa serie tiene muchas "chinches" que el compañero limbo no va a usar. Con esto el presupuesto no se eleva y tiene opciones muy buenas en cuanto a la RAM y CPU.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 3, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> "elosciloscopio", creo que tu comentario debe ser un chiste, porque AMD es exelente.
> 
> Saludos


 

Jajaja si, es broma, claro que era un chiste! 

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 3, 2010)

He leido que algunos programas tienen problemas con ejecutarse en 64bits y la Asus M4A785TD-M EVO funciona a 64bits,¿tendre problemas? O lo que yo he escuchado es que las de 32bits tienen problemas para ejecutar programas a 64bits?
De momento el precio me parece muy competitivo, pero que procesador le podria poner a esta placa?
Y la memoria ram que soporta como maximo me parece el cielo abierto  (En mi pc tengo 256mb de ram )
¿Cuantos usb's tiene esta placa? He leido por ahi que tien 6, en otro sitio 12  ¿Cuantos tiene realmente?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 3, 2010)

puedes agregar mas tarjetas de USB o simplemente añadir hub's

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 3, 2010)

> puedes agregar mas tarjetas de USB o simplemente añadir hub's


Si es asi no me preocupo por eso..


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2010)

Pues, los programas que realmente cuentan con una sólida base empresarial hacen software para 32 y 64 bits. En el caso de photoshop, no creo que tengas problemas, solo compra/descarga la versión de 64 bits. Hace no mucho me mudé a 64 bits y me anduvieron muy bien todos lo programas y juegos de 32 bits, Ni siquera lo notaba. Ahora regrese a x86.

Por el procesador, un AMD *Phenom II* X2 550 Black Edition, 3.1GHz puede irte muy pero muy bien. Aparte, por ser Black Edition, puedes "exprimirle" mas rendimiento.

Cuanta RAM... Si vas a usar XP 32Bits, no más de 3Gb. Win XP64 Bits 4Gb para delante, Vista y Win7 ya trabajan muy bien con el minimo de 4Gb. De preferencia DDR3 a 1333Mhz.

Respecto a los USB, tiene 6 puertos internos y 6 para montar en los paneles frontales con lo adaptadores que incluyen los gabinetes actuales.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 3, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> puedes agregar mas tarjetas de USB o simplemente añadir hub's


Eso es muy cierto. Ya eso de los puertos USB no tiene preocupación. 

En mi caso hice un _upgrade_ y va de lo mas bien:







Salvo que sacrificas un PCI. 

También están los hubs. 






Pero a mi no me funcionó (compré marca genérica), si compras este último te recomiendo que sea de marca reconocida o por lo menos alguien que te lo haya garantizado. No te preocupes por el precio, en ninguno de los dos casos son costosos.


PS: los procesadores AMD son mucho mas tolerables a los overclocking.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2010)

¿Acaso 12 Puertos USB no son suficientes? Yo no uso más de 3. Raramente uso los 4 de mi maquina, y eso que tiene 6 máximos.

Pero bueh. Las opciones del compañero Yoangel son muy buenas y no muy costosas en el caso de necesitar más puertos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 3, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Acaso 12 Puertos USB no son suficientes? Yo no uso más de 3. Raramente uso los 4 de mi maquina, y eso que tiene 6 máximos.
> 
> Pero bueh. Las opciones del compañero Yoangel son muy buenas y no muy costosas en el caso de necesitar más puertos.
> 
> Saludos!!!


 
es cierto, no son necesarios tantos puertos en un solo ordenador.

en mi caso tengo 4 atras, 2 en el panel frontal, uno en el lector de tarjetas y una tarjeta con 2 mas, y de ellos solo uso los cuatro traseros (wifi, disco extraible, impresora, escaner) uno de los de la tarjeta (conexion para celular) y ocasionalmente alguno de los delanteros para leer pendrives

saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 3, 2010)

Por _default_ tengo: 4 puertos traseros, 2 delanteros (solo puedo usar 1 a la vez, debido a que están muy juntos uno al lado del otro) 

Tuve que expandir porque: 

1) Impresora
2) Bluetooth
3) Mouse
4) Teclado
5) UPS (SAI)  
6) Cámara Web

Quedan aún 2 puertos atrás desocupados y 2 adelante (en realidad 1). 

Y aún puedo conectar el pen drive y la cámara (no web) sin desconectar nada 


Leo al amigo Limbo muy interesado en los USB's, por eso digo que ya los puertos no es algo de que preocuparse ya que no determina la elección de una Motherboard. Obviamente, creo que con 12 puertos no es necesario ampliar.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 3, 2010)

> Por el procesador, un AMD *Phenom II* X2 550 Black Edition, 3.1GHz puede irte muy pero muy bien. Aparte, por ser Black Edition, puedes "exprimirle" mas rendimiento.


Eso que serian 6,2GHz?


> ¿Acaso 12 Puertos USB no son suficientes? Yo no uso más de 3. Raramente uso los 4 de mi maquina, y eso que tiene 6 máximos.


Con 12 tengo de sobra ya..


> Leo al amigo Limbo muy interesado en los USB'S, por eso digo que ya los puertos no es algo de que preocuparse ya que no determina la elección de una Motherboard. Obviamente, creo que con 12 puertos no es necesario ampliar.


Actualemente tengo solo dos puertos USB, asi que es comprensible mi obsesion con los USB's


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Eso que serian 6,2GHz?



Más que la velocidad, es el rendimiento que obtienes. Al tener 2 nucleos individuales tienes más "cerebro" para procesar los datos de los programas.  Uno puede estar codificando mp4 y el otro con el Photoshop, repartiendose las tareas. Cosa que con un solo nucleo ralentiza el sistema.

Saludos!!!

PS: Ya se pasó el presupuesto?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 3, 2010)

es lo bueno de los ordenadores multi-procesador, realizar varias tareas sin perder rendimiento.
ahora que si vas a renderizar una animación 3D complejísima, tardaría menos uno de mayor velocidad, aunque sea de un solo core.
tienes que elegir lo que mejor se adapte a tus necesidades.



> (solo puedo usar 1 a la vez, debido a que están muy juntos uno al lado del otro)


 
 eso a mi también me pasa, por eso puse la otra tarjeta.

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 3, 2010)

> PS: Ya se pasó el presupuesto?


Que va. De momento lo que me has dicho tiene un precio que se adapta al presupuesto 

Una cosa, la placa base que me has dicho es micro atx, ¿verdad? He leido que era de ese tipo, es lo mismo que una de tamaño normal pero en pequeño ¿no? Es decir, que no tiene ninguna desventaja..

El procesador le puedo poner un quad-core? Si es asi,¿cual me recomeindas para esa placa?

Sigamos. Tengo una tageta grafica que me regalaron por no usar, es una ATI Radeon X1600 PRO (SAPPHIRE),¿es compatible con esa placa base?
Despues un amigo me vende una targeta de sonido, es la *Audiophile 2496* y tengo la misma duda,¿es compatible?

Y por ultimo, la duda que tengo tambien es a la hora de elegir la alimentacion,¿cuantos watios necesito?

Lo siento por la bateria de preguntas. Espero no ser demasiado pregunton.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.
http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Audiophile2496.html


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 3, 2010)

Che para el process no penaste en meterle un intel i7???? me parece un desperdicio de dinero pero te deseo suerte jeje

na fuera de joda ponele algo bueno para sonido tambien!



Saldos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2010)

Si quieres un quad core, le puedes poner... Depende del presupuesto, pero me llega a la mente el  AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition. un poco caro, pero con un poder oculto sorprendente.

La grafica la puedes usar, es buena. 


Graphics chip: Radeon X1600 XT running at 590 MHz.
Memory: 1.2 ns 256-bit 512 MB GDDR3 memory from Samsung  (K4J52324QC-BJ12), running at 1.38 GHz.
Bus type: PCI Express 16x.
Connectors: Two DVI and one mini-DIN for S-Video output
Aunque es incapaz de soportar DirectX10 y 11...  Aunque vale. Pero para estar con los estándares de ahora, usaría la grafica onboard y despues haría el Hibrid CrossFire con una T grafica más actual, siempre y cuando el presupuesto lo permita.

Audio ya tiene la placa, y es de 6 canales...

y con una fuente de 650 RMS, no cacharros baratos andas. Si piensas en potencia grafica más a futuro, una de 850 estaría mejor... Aunque los Watts de las fuentes buenas son carisimos.

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 3, 2010)

> Si quieres un quad core, le puedes poner... Depende del presupuesto, pero me llega a la mente el AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition. un poco caro, pero con un poder oculto sorprendente.


De momento me quedo con duocore por el precio, al final segun a lo que me salga pueda cambiar la placa, y el procesador, ya que imagino que tendran las mismas compatibilidades..


> Aunque es incapaz de soportar DirectX10 y 11...


Eso no es para los juegos sobretodo? Si es asi, me da igual..


> usaría la grafica onboard y despues haría el Hibrid CrossFire con una T grafica más actual, siempre y cuando el presupuesto lo permita.


He entendido lo mismo que entenderia si me hablara un japones de la vieja escuela.. 


> y con una fuente de 650 RMS, no cacharros baratos andas. Si piensas en potencia grafica más a futuro, una de 850 estaría mejor... Aunque los Watts de las fuentes buenas son carisimos.


650 RMS?? pero que son esos 650?? 
No pienso jugar a nada en un futuro si es a lo que te refieres, lo maximo de graficos que vere en el pc seran los del photoshop  Para jugar tengo la PSP que aunque no sea una maravilla para quitarme el mono me sirve..


> Audio ya tiene la placa, y es de 6 canales...


Pero con esa targeta ganare calidad, ¿no? Me la deja tirada de precio..


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 3, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Despues un amigo me vende una targeta de sonido, es la *Audiophile 2496* y tengo la misma duda,¿es compatible?


Si es compatible porque es interfaz PCI. Es una muy buena tarjeta estuve por comprarla, si tu amigo te la vende a precio "regalado" comprala. Sino no, porque es una tarjeta para estudios de grabación y si la utilizas solo para escuchar música no le "sentiras" el rendimiento, por eso me decidí por una Sound Blaster 7.1 (que ademas me trae corte de frecuencias entre subwoofer y satélites) y mucho mas económica. 

Aunque por ahí leí que las nuevas tarjetas de sonido integradas en la placa traen su LPF para el sub, no se decirte.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 3, 2010)

> Sino no, porque es una tarjeta para estudios de grabación y si la utilizas solo para escuchar música no le "sentiras" el rendimiento,


Seguramente que no me la deje muy cara (Es un muy buen amigo mio), supongo que unos 40€(Eso es precio regalado?) o asi, y esta nueva, se la cambio porque necesitaba mas entradas. Me gusta la musica, y si el ordenador me lo permite, ¿porque no instalarme pro tools? Si es compatible se la compro


----------



## DanielU (Mar 3, 2010)

Para que agregar algo luego de toda la ayuda que te ha brindado Tacatomon?

La placa de sonido es muy buena. Pero si quieres un home theater una Auzentech Bravura 7.1 seria una buena opcion.

http://www.coolmod.com/product/9687/0/0/1/Tarjeta-Sonido-AuzenTech-X-Fi-Bravura-71.htm
Debes fijarte que el motherboard que compres posea un slot pci-express x1 (si es que adquieres la auzentech)

Si quieres algo de buena calidad y que sea estereo, anda por una ESI Juli@

El disco rigido es escencial, busca un disco SATA II de una buena cantidad de GB y con un cache de 16 o 32MB  (yo tengo un disco samsung de 750GB y 32MB y otro samsung de 320 y 16MB, son geniales ) 

Procura refrigerarlo bien, por lo menos un ventilador de 8cm tirando aire hacia el o los discos y funcionando a 5V ya es suficiente.

Si te gusta la musica, rippea tus cds originales en flac y no en mp3. Si consigues una placa de calidad utiliza un formato de calidad.

las especificaciones de los motherboards pueden decir hasta 12 USB, pero no estan los 12 puertos en el panel I/O, sino que hay brackets de expansion. Supongo que tu pc debe tener algun bracket con puerto serie y paralelo, y varios mas quizas. Esto seria lo mismo pero con 4 puertos USB. Si el motherboard lo permite tambien puedes tener puertos fireware externos, esata (puedes hacer un carry con un disco sata y no perderas velocidades de transferencia (60MB/s USB- 300MB/s SATA II))


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 3, 2010)

Visto de esa manera, si. Recuerda que si ya instalada la tarjeta no notas un cambio en la calidad del sonido es síntoma de que deberías cambiar los altavoces por unos que traten de ser los mas "plano" posible en reproducir *todas* las frecuencias dentro del umbral de la audición.   

Y claro que es compatible con Pro Tools, desde la página oficial:http://www.digidesign.com/index.cfm?langid=100&navid=3&action=articles&eid=1920



DanielU dijo:


> Si consigues una placa de calidad utiliza un formato de calidad.


... y faltarían unos altavoces de "calidad".

Creo que es interminable. Todo eso cuesta dinero (por lo menos para mi).


----------



## Limbo (Mar 3, 2010)

> Para que agregar algo luego de toda la ayuda que te ha brindado Tacatomon?


Pues si, la verdad es que se lo agradezco en cantidades industriales 


> Todo eso cuesta dinero (por lo menos para mi).


No tengo pensado gastarme dinero en equipo de audio. Con lo que tengo me sobra, y si me vende la m-audio a un precio razonable no mirare ninguna otra.

El disco duro habia pensado en uno de 1TB o mas,¿Alguna recomendacion para esta capacidad? Por lo que he visto rondan los 100€, me parece razonable ese precio..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 4, 2010)

> El disco duro habia pensado en uno de 1TB o mas,¿Alguna recomendacion para esta capacidad? Por lo que he visto rondan los 100€, me parece razonable ese precio..


 
yo tengo uno de 1 Tb y me costó 60€ en APP, pero no te puedo garantizar que siga en oferta

recuerda; cuanta mas capacidad, mas basura guardas y mas tarda en hacer copias de seguridad y desfragmentaciones.

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Mar 4, 2010)

> recuerda; cuanta mas capacidad, mas basura guardas y mas tarda en hacer copias de seguridad y desfragmentaciones.


Tengo uno de 40GB y te aseguro que los inconvenientes que me planteas no me importan lo mas minimo mientras pueda guardar toda mi musica en el disco duro


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2010)

Por lo de la ayuda no es nada.

Si no vas a guardar demasiadas cosas, o te vas a mantener moderado, puedes optar por un WD Velociraptor de 300Gb como unidad primaria y cualquier disco de 750Gb para la "basura". Mira que es un disco con un rendimiento excepcional.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 4, 2010)

> Si no vas a guardar demasiadas cosas, o te vas a mantener moderado, puedes optar por un WD Velociraptor de 300Gb como unidad primaria y cualquier disco de 750Gb para la "basura". Mira que es un disco con un rendimiento excepcional.


Hechare un ojo a esos discos. Suelo tener muchisima informacion. Solo en musica tengo 100GB en un disco externo y me gustaria meterlos en el pc nuevo.
*Edito*: He estado mirando los precios y son muy caros, busco algo mas economico, ¿no hay otra marca mas economica?



> y con una fuente de 650 RMS, no cacharros baratos andas. Si piensas en potencia grafica más a futuro, una de 850 estaría mejor... Aunque los Watts de las fuentes buenas son carisimos.


¿A que te referias con 650 RMS? Que son los 650? watios? 650w me parecen una burrada, por eso no se a que te refieres..


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 4, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que recomienda Tacatomon, veo que decantaron por AMD.

El micro AMD Phenom™ II X2 550 80W 70°C máx

La placa madre M4A785TD-M EVO incluye una ATi Radeon™ HD 4200 128MB DDR3 1333 integrada muy superior a la placa discreta que le quieres poner. También si te descuidas incluye 3 placas de sonido: HDMI, 5.1 y audio frontal independiente. En 7.1 pierdes la independencia de la salida frontal.

2 módulos de memoria DDR3 1333 de 2 Gb cada uno. No me pidas que te explique la diferencia entre Dual Channel Ganged y Unganged, buscá, lee, hace clic en los links azules esos que te damos, leelos, seguí algunos enlaces y seguí leyendo.

Las fuentes que te hablé son de exactamente 650W-700W reales, si dice "80+" ahorra energía. Hice un cálculo que la diferencia de precio se recupera en costo de energía eléctrica en 4 años.

No te olvides del cooler, otros 60-100 USD, de el dependerá el tamaño del gabinete. El cooler que viene con el micro no sirve para nada, comprimir un CD con 7zip hace que la temperatura se vaya al demonio en 2 minutos.

Disco y gabinete, a gusto...

Edito para decir que comparto lo del disco de arranque independiente del de música. Y si es por delirar una unidad de estado sólido PCI express es lo que se estila hoy en día. "PCIe SSD"


----------



## Limbo (Mar 4, 2010)

> No te olvides del cooler, otros 60-100 USD de el dependerá el tamaño del gabinete.


¿¿¿50€ por un ventilador???



> Las fuentes que te hablé son de exactamente 650W-700W reales, si dice "80+" ahorra energía.


Realmente necesito tanto para esa placa y todo lo que me habeis dicho?


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 4, 2010)

1- Es un pedazo enorme de aluminio y cobre mas 1 o 2 ventiladores de 92mm o 120mm según el caso. Elegilo pero no lo compres todavía, mas adelante cuando reniegues contra tu cooler de stock te vas a contestar solo la pregunta.
2- No viene mas chica, no deja de ser un valor máximo que soporta en ciclo continuo, luego del arranque vas a estar consumiendo 140W-165W.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2010)

Pensaba que los cooler de stock la libraban simpre y cuando no les exigieras overclock al procesador... Que mal. Va a tener que comprar refrigeración adicional para ese tremendo micro.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 14, 2013)

Hola a todos, me redireccionaron para acá por Off Topic en otro tema 

Bueno, a lo que vamos, hace un tiempo que no se actualiza este. 

El hecho es que ando interesado en una PC donde le pueda conectar dos pantallas, una va a ser el monitor por defecto 22" HD (pero es VGA) y un TV de 42" también HD (que lo mas seguro sea hdmi). Lo que quiero es poder arrastrar peliculas o videos desde el monitor al TV, y de esa manera poder escuchar/ver el video mientras navego por Internet desde el monitor. Creo que existen tarjetas madres con chispset potentes para hacer eso, sin necesidad de colocar una tarjeta de video dedicada, y no creo que me vaya a hacer falta pues no voy a jugar en esa PC.

Solo dispongo de 400 USD y solo 100 USD se van a ir en el disco de estado solido. Quedarían 300 USD para la Motherboard, Processor y RAM  

¿Qué me podrían recomendar?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ya comienzan a salir infinidad de motherboards con HDMI... solo ve a tu tienda y pregunta cuales tienen disponibles.. por que si te damos modelos posiblemente no los vendan en tu pais o esten muy caras
.. 

http://www.gigabyte.com.mx/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4404
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M2AVM_HDMI/


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 15, 2013)

Como el Vídeo integrado Intel Apesta incluso en en los i7-4000 Series...

Bueno, con $300USD vamos limitados. Deseas tener gráficos en 2 sitios al mismo tiempo en veces. Eso no es difícil de hacer ya sea extendiendo el monitor o independizando lo que quieres ver en cada pantalla, justo como lo deseas.

Acá definitivamente como no tienes pensado ir por gráficos dedicados, viene muy bien una AMD APU.

La 6800K con su vídeo AMD Radeon HD 8670D en el mismo die de la CPU posee suficiente poder gráfico para correr juegos de hoy en día a resoluciones y calidades medias (Para que te des una idea del poder de procesamiento en un package de 100W).
http://bit.ly/1gGuAHf

De ahí, sigue una buena plataforma que tenga posibilidades de expansión.
Algo Bueno, bonito y barato sería así: http://bit.ly/1gGuEa3
Está modestamente equipada, pero con el poder suficiente para rato.

Y de la ram, acá llega lo interesante. Resulta que la APU desarrolla su máximo potencial con DDR3 a altas velocidades. Acá ya no son suficiente las ram de 1600MHz. La APU está diseñada para ram 2133MHz. Obvio que a más velocidad, mayor precio. Digamos, que la penalización de rendimiento no se notaría a menos que jugaras y le quisieras exigir el máximo. Dado que el presupuesto es ajustado... Vale más cantidad que velocidad, como siempre ha sido. Pero acá ya el mercado no juega a favor. Hace unos meses, la Ram estaba muuuy barata. Hoy en día realmente duele el codo comprar un kit de 2x4GB DDR3 por que roza los 70USD.

En este caso, vendría justo: http://bit.ly/1gGvuDA (Unos dólares de más...)

No vi mejor Ram Hahhahaha, Están al Dope esas latencias para el precio que tienen... Es una lástima realmente que haya subido tanto el precio por aquel incendio en Hynix China.
El kit de ram que tengo, Mushkin Blackline 8GB DDR3 1600MHz viene con latencias 888-24 y costaron 50USD a principios del año pasado. La ventaja que tuve es que con latencias bajas y calidad de ram puedes subir las velocidades sin problemas. Siendo 1600MHz Stock siempre las usaba a 1333MHz asignada por la motherboads, pero experimentando un poco, logré 1920MHz estables para 24/7 y lo máximo que escalé fue a 2500MHz. (Así volé mi i7-860).

De ahí también la idea de poder estirar el HW aumentando el rendimiento moviendole a los relojes. Cada quien tendrá su punto de vista, pero es un muy buen paso para sacar más de la inversión.

Del lado de Intel, Sinceramente no te puedo recomendar nada. La simple idea de tener video integrado Intel no viene al caso. El vídeo de la APU sobrepasa bastante a intel. (Más no al revés, intel sigue teniendo las CPU con más rendimiento de mercado, al costo sobrepuesto por intel claro está).


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 15, 2013)

Tacatomón, ya veo. me gusta mucho esos juguetes, desde ya voy guardando los enlaces. La compra yo la haría por Amazon. Y eso que me recomiendas llega a 293 USD; o sea, como anillo al dedo pues. 

Me gusta que me hayas aclarado esa duda con respecto a los gráficos integrados, ventajoso para la APU de AMD. 

Voy a estudiar un poco más esa alternativa de tarjeta madre, pues de Gigabyte nunca he tenido referencias. 

Y pues, sobre el Disco de Estado Solido (SSD) creo que no existen dudas en que sería lo mejor del caso, ¿o me equivoco? 

Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 15, 2013)

Depende que SSD tengas en Mente. Puedo recomendar a ciegas los Samgung 840 Pro, PNY XLR8, Corsair Force 3 GT, Force 3 y los Crucial M4 y M5. De 128Gb para arriba vale la pena el gasto.

Por lo de la mobo gigabyte. Es como referencia. Si no te agrada, busca alguna otra que tenga al menos los 4 slots de ram. No importa que sea más pequeña.

Y si, variando un poco la configuración puedes tener un ajuste de precios. En la ram podrías pillarte algún kit de 16GB Value, tan solo habría que buscar un poco más...

Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 16, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Depende que SSD tengas en Mente. Puedo recomendar a ciegas los Samgung 840 Pro


Y yo pondría un punto y aparte. Eso es solo es comparable con el OCZ Vector, SandForce no puede estar en la misma frase 
Y ahora sacaron el Samsung 840 EVO con flash de 1X nm  mas veloz y mas barato que el 840 Pro :-D


----------



## idem258 (Oct 19, 2013)

Que opinan del micro Bulldozer de 4 u ocho nucleos de AMD? Pensaba comprarme una PC con ese micro... me qede sin plata y he ido averiguando mas y dicen que es pura propaganda...
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2013)

idem258 dijo:


> Que opinan del micro Bulldozer de 4 u ocho nucleos de AMD? Pensaba comprarme una PC con ese micro... me qede sin plata y he ido averiguando mas y dicen que es pura propaganda...
> Saludos



Depende... Si tienes el presupuesto para un FX6000 o 8000, sobre eso. Se les critica algo el consumo de energía versus un i5-2500K por ejemplo, dado que están casi a la par en rendimiento con menos consumo para éste último. Pero, al menos en ciertas aplicaciones de uso intensivo multi-núcleo los FX Series salen con unos puntos a favor.

Si te da para eso, adelante. No te decepcionarán.


----------



## Dano (Oct 21, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Depende... Si tienes el presupuesto para un FX6000 o 8000, sobre eso. Se les critica algo el consumo de energía versus un i5-2500K por ejemplo, dado que están casi a la par en rendimiento con menos consumo para éste último. Pero, al menos en ciertas aplicaciones de uso intensivo multi-núcleo los FX Series salen con unos puntos a favor.
> 
> Si te da para eso, adelante. No te decepcionarán.



Si le vas a dar un uso intensivo de nucleos, el FX8 lo pasa por arriba al i5. Pero depende, no es comun en los usuarios que usen mas de 6 nucleos simultaneamente.

Generalmente se compran un procesador de 8 nucleos para usarlo en un juego que como mucho usa 4 nucleos... F*ck logic


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 21, 2013)

De ahí que solo la diferencia contra el 2500K es más energética que cualquier otra cosa. Algunos no lo toman mucho en cuenta al pensar en los FX Series, ya que son muy "tragones" de energía.

Incluso, si mi intención fuera render CPU pero con un consumo de energía bajo, ahí es donde resalta un 2500K.


----------

